# Ruger Security 9



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

First off, a picture of this pistol:








I traded off the older of my two Ruger LCP's, plus some cash, for this gem. For a 300 dollar pistol, this thing is "da bomb"! It is very accurate, has a great trigger, good sights, and feels fantastic in the hands. It came with two 15 round magazines...not just one. The magazines also work with the new Ruger 9mm carbine btw.

I have ran about 100 rounds through it, on two different range outings, and it ceases to amaze me how well I shoot it. My Gen5 G19 was the ticket in that department for me, but this one it right there with it. I like the fact that it is hammer fired as well.

Breakdown could not be simpler, even less steps than my Glocks. If your in the market for a low-cost, high performance pistol, I would check it out. :smt1099


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Good looking pistol. A whole lot better looking than a Glock to my eyes. Nice choice. *Thumbs Up*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just watched the Hickock 45 review. It's a nicely done little pistol for the money. Same size and weight as a G19. I am nearly certain it would fit in my Bianchi PI holster that I used to use for my G19 HMMM....might just have to have one.

GW


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think Ruger pistols gets the love they deserve. They may not be as pretty as some others, but they are well made and normally very reliable weapons. I may need to do a little research on that one myself.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I shot one at a rental range that was "renting" them for free (as their "Gun of the Month", a few months ago). I was very favorably impressed. Still, it felt a bit clunky (it IS a Ruger, after all), but it performed VERY well for it's price range, and it seemed very well made for that low price.

If they ever make one in stainless and keep the price low, they'll sell a boatload of them (including one to me!).

Be careful about repeating the "same size as a G19" quote; when Ruger measured the width in their Specs, they measured the Slide Width. That is nowhere NEAR the thickest part of the pistol, and if you carry just the slide then you are not very well protected. Many companies seem to be cheating on specs/measurements nowadays, and I don't think it a very smart move. Part of this may be related to the fact that it's difficult to measure the total width of a pistol's frame if it includes springy levers that can be compressed into the frame during measuring. Do you measure to first touch of the lever, max compression, or some compression standard like "10 pounds of pressure"?

I just measured my Gen3 Glock 19 slide width, and it's thinner than what is quoted for this Ruger, so they can't even win the size contest by cheating on the specs once folks know to compare apples to apples. It's also shorter in height (not by much, but...). The Ruger is shorter in overall length, but the difference seems to be the Glock's grip angle (with a more sharply angled grip, the rear tip of the butt is farther to the rear), but I'm okay with that because the sharper grip angle helps keep the bore axis low over your hand/arm.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have shot several different Ruger 9mm semi-autos and couldn't find anything wrong with them. I've never bought one, though, because I just didn't like them as well as Springfields, or Glocks, or M&P's, or Colts, or CZ's, or Kahrs, or....well, you get the idea, I'm sure.

I did buy a Ruger LCP, because I wanted one genuine pocket pistol, and figured it was more reliable than a Kel-Tec. But, I rarely carry it, or shoot it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I just watched the Hickock 45 review. It's a nicely done little pistol for the money. Same size and weight as a G19. I am nearly certain it would fit in my Bianchi PI holster that I used to use for my G19 HMMM....might just have to have one.
> 
> GW


Probably would. It fits my leather Bianchi thumb break just fine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It hasn't replaced my G19, but for me, it shoots and carries the same. I like the trigger better than my Glock though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> It hasn't replaced my G19, but for me, it shoots and carries the same. I like the trigger better than my Glock though.


I installed the Ghost Evo Elite in my G19 and I think that it is a huge upgrade. It requires hand fitting (NOT A DROP-IN), But you end up with a nice crisp 3.5# trigger with zero over travel. I think I paid $45 for mine. It took a little over an hour to install.

GW


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

Could one of you Security 9 owners please tell me how wide it is at the grips? How is the recoil?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DOUBLESHOT said:


> Could one of you Security 9 owners please tell me how wide it is at the grips? How is the recoil?


This will answer all of your ???????






GW


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It looks like a great gun, I wish that I had one; so consider me to be envious of you.:smt071


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I looked at one and it was between the Security 9 And PPS M2...I liked the size and grip
better on PPS...But still would like one for a nightstand piece...Ruger has come along in the looks department.
Congrats on the new gun!:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I installed the Ghost Evo Elite in my G19 and I think that it is a huge upgrade. It requires hand fitting (NOT A DROP-IN), But you end up with a nice crisp 3.5# trigger with zero over travel. I think I paid $45 for mine. It took a little over an hour to install.
> 
> GW


I have always been kinda funny about replacing things in my carry guns. I have always worried that if I did that, had to use it in a SD situation, that some over zealous attorney would be able to make me look like some kind of person who was being reckless about carrying a concealed firearm.

I know, probably nothing to worry about, but I carry just about every pistol I own, and I leave them "factory".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I have always been kinda funny about replacing things in my carry guns. I have always worried that if I did that, had to use it in a SD situation, that some over zealous attorney would be able to make me look like some kind of person who was being reckless about carrying a concealed firearm.
> 
> I know, probably nothing to worry about, but I carry just about every pistol I own, and I leave them "factory".


I think that if my pistol works better then I am better prepared to defend myself. If I am more accurate with a much better trigger, then by extension the general public is less likely to be harmed and the "bad guy"" is more likely to be stopped.

In any case, I prefer being judged by 12 rather than being carried by 6.

GW


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

We had a guy at a recent course with one, He was not real accurate at first, but he or the gun came alive mid-course and he and the gun were pretty good. I like the way my LCP II works (Except recoil) and the Security 9 seems like a bigger double stack version. He had no failures that I observed. I think he was trying to prove the gun to himself, and was successful.


----------



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

I own the Security 9 with the laser. Absolutely love it. Great feel in the hand right out of the box. Groups great and trigger is smooth. Best bang for the buck, IMO.


----------

